# Wait Times for S3 Orders



## ndkkdn (Nov 19, 2014)

Hey, not sure if there's a thread like this already but I haven't seen one.

Was wondering what people were experiencing as wait times for S3's in their area?

I'm in Toronto, Canada and I've received mixed messages from dealers.

One dealer told me I wouldn't receive anything till March, several others said February and one has said depending on the model I could have one by Mid-December!

Just wondering what everyone else who's considering this car was being told.


----------



## KingoftheWok (Jul 30, 2014)

The last time I was at the dealer at Audi Uptown, my sales guy told me they were sold out till Jan 2015. Assuming you can place an order in Jan then possibly have the car arrive end of Jan or Feb. Different dealership will obviously have different inventory.


----------



## AMD IS THE BEST (Mar 15, 2004)

My dealer said 11-13 weeks for a custom order S3. I placed my order mid Oct and hope to see the car mid to late Jan.


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

There were a few sitting on lots around here a couple of weeks ago, but I haven't been by any dealerships recently. 

Are they that hard to find elsewhere, or are you guys packaging them with specific option combos and colors?


----------



## AMD IS THE BEST (Mar 15, 2004)

jsausley said:


> There were a few sitting on lots around here a couple of weeks ago, but I haven't been by any dealerships recently.
> 
> Are they that hard to find elsewhere, or are you guys packaging them with specific option combos and colors?


We've only seen Daytona's here so far.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

It also depends if their current order queue is already spoken for. They can take ones in queue and add/remove options/colors up to a certain # of days before production. But if you have to add a new order to queue, it'll be longer.


----------



## HereTryThis (Feb 2, 2008)

araemo said:


> It also depends if their current order queue is already spoken for. They can take ones in queue and add/remove options/colors up to a certain # of days before production. But if you have to add a new order to queue, it'll be longer.


This is what i did! (Pfaff Newmarket for the OP). Walked in begining of October and they were able to change one of the orders in the queue. Mine will be here for November 30th.


----------



## afdavey (Nov 17, 2014)

HereTryThis said:


> This is what i did! (Pfaff Newmarket for the OP). Walked in begining of October and they were able to change one of the orders in the queue. Mine will be here for November 30th.



Essentially the same here - ordered Oct. 6 - Dealer changed an order they has in the queue since August - ETA at port Nov.24th - should see it within the week following. 
Soooooooo excited!!!!!!


----------



## BlackAceAudi (Nov 1, 2014)

We were also able to jump into the existing order queue, and reconfigured to our exact specs. Order placed 10/28, currently built and on its way to port in Germany. Expected sail date is 11/28, arriving in Brunswick on 12/11. Last year we picked up our Q5 4 days after U.S. port arrival, which means merry freakin' Christmas to me! A new order would have been more like late January, so jumping the line really worked out.

In terms of our area here in Florida, there are 5 dealers within easy driving distance, and none of them can keep S3s on the lot. They are literally sold the day or the day after they arrive. I know, because I've asked multiple times to see them for paint, etc. That, combined with the fact that we didn't want all the techy bells and whistles like nav puts us in an order situation. I'd rather put my money into Panther Black and bank the rest. Mmmm.


----------



## Sandman626 (Aug 12, 2006)

Ordered on 9/24 and it was released to manufacturer on 10/11. Still no build date set so no real estimates on when I'll actually get it. =( My dealer days they're assuming late January / early February.


----------



## slodub2 (May 11, 2008)

I work for a Audi dealer in central pa..... This is a off of our Audi portal...

These vehicle orders will be scheduled for January Production with the target delivery month of February. 

I only took the one sentence out of the memo from Audi


----------



## ndkkdn (Nov 19, 2014)

slodub2 said:


> I work for a Audi dealer in central pa..... This is a off of our Audi portal...
> 
> These vehicle orders will be scheduled for January Production with the target delivery month of February.
> 
> I only took the one sentence out of the memo from Audi



Not sure how... but I have a dealer who's telling me they can get me an S3 by early Jan, and my order just went in mid-November. I'm hoping they aren't wrong or didn't lie to me... but so far they're saying everything is all good.


----------



## DennisMitchell (Oct 26, 2014)

ndkkdn said:


> Not sure how... but I have a dealer who's telling me they can get me an S3 by early Jan, and my order just went in mid-November. I'm hoping they aren't wrong or didn't lie to me... but so far they're saying everything is all good.


This is possible if the dealer had placed an earlier order, modified it and marked it sold for you.


----------



## slodub2 (May 11, 2008)

Vehicles are allocated to dealers based on market, and needs. They more then likely had s3's allocated to them and changed the order for your specifics.


----------



## freeflyer67 (Nov 30, 2014)

I ordered my S3 Sept 30 here in Ottawa, building date 2nd Dec and delivery for mid Jan. 2015


----------



## ndkkdn (Nov 19, 2014)

Are you being hit with a price increase?

The dealers told me that after Jan 14th or something, all Canadian models are getting a $1,400 price increase.

Mine's supposed to be delivered 2nd week of Jan... hopefully no price increase ..


----------



## freeflyer67 (Nov 30, 2014)

ndkkdn said:


> Are you being hit with a price increase?
> 
> The dealers told me that after Jan 14th or something, all Canadian models are getting a $1,400 price increase.
> 
> Mine's supposed to be delivered 2nd week of Jan... hopefully no price increase ..




Thanks for the heads up!! I just called my dealer (Marks Motors) and they confirmed that the price will go up by 1400CAD as of Jan 15th. And they confirmed that I will not be affected by it. Whatever happens they will 'absorb' the price hike. As well they stated that they sold quite a bunch of S3s in the last few weeks.. 3 of them alone on Nov 10th... 

I hope that helped.


----------



## ndkkdn (Nov 19, 2014)

freeflyer67 said:


> Thanks for the heads up!! I just called my dealer (Marks Motors) and they confirmed that the price will go up by 1400CAD as of Jan 15th. And they confirmed that I will not be affected by it. Whatever happens they will 'absorb' the price hike. As well they stated that they sold quite a bunch of S3s in the last few weeks.. 3 of them alone on Nov 10th...
> 
> I hope that helped.


That's good news! Best of luck. I find keeping my sanity difficult with all this waiting...


----------



## AMD IS THE BEST (Mar 15, 2004)

I received my ETA! 1/26


----------



## KingoftheWok (Jul 30, 2014)

ndkkdn said:


> Are you being hit with a price increase?
> 
> The dealers told me that after Jan 14th or something, all Canadian models are getting a $1,400 price increase.
> 
> Mine's supposed to be delivered 2nd week of Jan... hopefully no price increase ..


Is it simply a price increase or will there be things added to the car as a result of the increase as well?


----------



## ndkkdn (Nov 19, 2014)

KingoftheWok said:


> Is it simply a price increase or will there be things added to the car as a result of the increase as well?


Its just a price increase i've been told. To quote the dealer "Our dollar sucks. We need to pay more CDN to the manufacturer to get the cars"

Not sure if it's accurate or they're just trying to gouge the Canadian buyers. Personally I can't believe that they were caught off guard by currency fluctuations so badly as to warrant a $1400 price increase on the vehicle.


----------



## chenw87 (Nov 5, 2014)

Ordered mine on 10/7 and the dealer told me it would approximately three months. Last update from the dealer was that it should be here by the middle of December.


----------



## graphicsworks (Jul 11, 2000)

I ordered mine on 10/16. I received the Audi confirmation of order email on 10/17, the production start email on 11/7, and the loading on ship email on 11/25. My salesperson told me ship would be leaving port on 11/28 and 29 days on the water, then 6 days for unloading, port work (PDI) and delivery to the dealer, so a total of 10 or 11 weeks from order to pickup.

Anxiously awaiting Quattro (the Haldex version) and 50% more power than I have now.


----------



## pfdude (Dec 4, 2014)

freeflyer67 said:


> I ordered my S3 Sept 30 here in Ottawa, building date 2nd Dec and delivery for mid Jan. 2015


I ordered my A3 from Mark's Motors in Ottawa on the 29th of September and they haven't provided me with any delivery date yet. When I signed they told me it would probably be ready for pickup around Dec 11th. I have a feeling I'll be waiting a little longer.


----------



## Yarsay (Dec 4, 2014)

graphicsworks said:


> I ordered mine on 10/16. I received the Audi confirmation of order email on 10/17, the production start email on 11/7, and the loading on ship email on 11/25. My salesperson told me ship would be leaving port on 11/28 and 29 days on the water, then 6 days for unloading, port work (PDI) and delivery to the dealer, so a total of 10 or 11 weeks from order to pickup.


This is interesting. I'm also a west coast order (Bay Area). I ordered on 10/10, entered production 11/4, and arrived at the port 11/25. However, I'm not scheduled to leave port until 12/8 (Asteria Leader) with dealer delivery the week of 1/12. Based on the shipping schedules, I thought I'd missed the prior boat by 3-4 days with my timeline, but it sounds like somehow you made it? I wonder if one of us is getting bad info... 

For those on the west coast, I was told 3.5-4 months by all dealers in the Bay Area. If I take delivery as currently scheduled it would be just under 14 weeks, or right around 3 months.


----------



## pfdude (Dec 4, 2014)

pfdude said:


> I ordered my A3 from Mark's Motors in Ottawa on the 29th of September and they haven't provided me with any delivery date yet. When I signed they told me it would probably be ready for pickup around Dec 11th. I have a feeling I'll be waiting a little longer.


Coincidentally enough they just called me to let me know my A3 entered production Dec 3rd (yesterday) and it will arrive by February 2nd at the absolute latest. They told me it normally takes 6 weeks to arrive after production is done.

I asked about getting price protection until it arrives and they said it won't be an issue at all. *phew*


----------



## Boston7 (Apr 20, 2014)

I ordered 11/21, got confirmation dated 11/25. I was told about 12 weeks. They acted like the special order paint I'm getting was no big deal re: adding time.


----------



## eltook (Sep 4, 2014)

Ordered from Montreal area. Order place on aug 15th. No allocation till sept 23th. Car build on week 47. Presently on the Mermaid Ace. ETA 12/10 in halifax and should be at the dealer on dec 15th!! It was a long wait!


----------



## ndkkdn (Nov 19, 2014)

eltook said:


> Ordered from Montreal area. Order place on aug 15th. No allocation till sept 23th. Car build on week 47. Presently on the Mermaid Ace. ETA 12/10 in halifax and should be at the dealer on dec 15th!! It was a long wait!



Holy crap that's a long wait!! I don't know how you're doing it, I've only been waiting less than a month and I'm going crazy!

Glad you're almost there though!


----------



## graphicsworks (Jul 11, 2000)

Yarsay said:


> This is interesting. I'm also a west coast order (Bay Area). I ordered on 10/10, entered production 11/4, and arrived at the port 11/25. However, I'm not scheduled to leave port until 12/8 (Asteria Leader) with dealer delivery the week of 1/12. Based on the shipping schedules, I thought I'd missed the prior boat by 3-4 days with my timeline, but it sounds like somehow you made it? I wonder if one of us is getting bad info...
> 
> For those on the west coast, I was told 3.5-4 months by all dealers in the Bay Area. If I take delivery as currently scheduled it would be just under 14 weeks, or right around 3 months.


I got an update that the loading was delayed until 12/8 as well, so dealer delivery probably second week in January... bummer, but total FWP


----------



## Yarsay (Dec 4, 2014)

graphicsworks said:


> I got an update that the loading was delayed until 12/8 as well, so dealer delivery probably second week in January... bummer, but total FWP


Yea... I was hoping you were right and I might be getting mine early. Looks like our cars should get loaded in Emden tomorrow.


----------



## graphicsworks (Jul 11, 2000)

Yarsay said:


> Yea... I was hoping you were right and I might be getting mine early. Looks like our cars should get loaded in Emden tomorrow.


Did you know that the ship is scheduled to unload on 1/5 in San Diego, and isn't going any farther north? I thought for sure it would be Port Hueneme...


----------



## Sandman626 (Aug 12, 2006)

*Update*



Sandman626 said:


> Ordered on 9/24 and it was released to manufacturer on 10/11. Still no build date set so no real estimates on when I'll actually get it. =( My dealer says they're assuming late January / early February.


I finally got an update. Something about missing the build slot for orders in September, the change to Audi exclusive paint bumped it out of Octobers build slot for some reason, then a miscommunication with the Audi exclusive rep and they forgot to place my order. :banghead: I don't understand half of that, but, that's what I've been given. Still, despite still not having a build date, or anything else really, I've been told an ETA for dealer delivered of 03/09/2015, so it's looking like 5.5 months...


----------



## ndkkdn (Nov 19, 2014)

That's really crappy, but from all indications it's gonna be worth the wait! Sit tight, it'll be here soon enough!


----------



## slodub2 (May 11, 2008)

I have a scuba blue s3 in stock at my dealership


----------

